# BICYCLES AND BOMBERS SO-CAL RIDE 10/23/16



## markivpedalpusher (Oct 6, 2016)




----------



## Joe Buffardi (Oct 6, 2016)

This is gonna be great!!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 6, 2016)

I think we can make this! Where's @Joe Buffardi!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Oct 6, 2016)

Cool! and I think he's right here


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 6, 2016)

markivpedalpusher said:


> Cool! and I think he's right here



Ha! We posted at the same time! See you there bud[emoji6]


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Oct 6, 2016)

I am looking forward to seeing a bunch of bikes with Shur-Spins on them!! 

This will be neat! Thank you Mark!


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 17, 2016)

Bump this.
I am looking forward to being there.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Oct 18, 2016)

Some good advertising on the local news - should be a great day!


----------



## higgens (Oct 18, 2016)

I better get my shur spin on


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 19, 2016)

I just saw a F/A-18 Hornet with USAF Thunderbird markings fly over head, so they are here and strafing the beach. Lol!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Oct 19, 2016)

Oooooh man!! I cant wait!!


----------



## mrg (Oct 19, 2016)

jets, bikes and waves, so cool!, Oh ya bikini's too, Sunday will have it all!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Oct 20, 2016)

Not sure if this event map will be legible. I have a co-worker volunteering at the event.


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## cyclingday (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## GTs58 (Oct 20, 2016)

Here's a cool shot of a "couple" Bombers.


*B-32 Bomber Factory in Texas 1944*


----------



## higgens (Oct 21, 2016)

Is this same day as Long Beach swap?


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Oct 21, 2016)

Yeah same day - but I figured swap starts at 7:00, if you leave by 9:45 it will be easy to make it to Newport by 10:30 or folks can meet up with the group in HB if they need more time at the swap.


----------



## ssc (Oct 21, 2016)

Looking forward to the show. I was planning on going to take pictures. Now I can combine bikes with jets. I like to photograph the Thunderbirds. If interested, you can visit my photo site, under aircraft for pictures of them.
http://sscphoto.zenfolio.com/
Cheers, Steve


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Oct 22, 2016)

I be bringing some Hula girls and some new style Shur-Spins tomorrow. If anybody is interested I will have them in my vehicle with handlebar clamp mount hardware only.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 23, 2016)

Cory and I are at the Rivermouth waiting for Tim and hippie Mike


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## sarmis (Oct 23, 2016)

cyclingday said:


> I just saw a F/A-18 Hornet with USAF Thunderbird markings fly over head, so they are here and strafing the beach. Lol!




Marty Day! 
F-18 in USAF Thunderbird markings ?
That would be interesting !

Navy Blue Angels use F-18's and Thunderbirds use F-16's.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## tripple3 (Oct 23, 2016)

I had a great time.  I got wet riding home but love the rain...


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 23, 2016)

Sorry vid is sideways. No idea how to fix it


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 23, 2016)

sarmis said:


> Marty Day!
> F-18 in USAF Thunderbird markings ?
> That would be interesting !
> 
> Navy Blue Angels use F-18's and Thunderbirds use F-16's.



I stand corrected.
Thanks for the clarification Sarmis.
I told Fed Ex that I couldn't be home to sign for a package today.
They said no problem. We'll just drop it by the air show. Talk about bike flights! That service with an after burner!


----------



## mrg (Oct 23, 2016)

Bikes, Planes and some RAIN, Great day i the OC


----------



## Eric (Oct 24, 2016)

Great ride yesterday.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Oct 26, 2016)

What a great day!! Special thanks to Mark for the gathering of the good people! 

So many Sure-Spins on bikes! I was floored and honored! 

Jets galore!! 

Freedom!


----------



## Maskadeo (Oct 26, 2016)

Looks like Hippie Mike's shirt and corn dog proved to be good luck for the Cleveland Indians


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 26, 2016)

So, let's see...
first, this last weekend was my birthday.

So I started my weekend Saturday with family. they called and invited me to dinner which turned into a visit to the Rainforest Cafe and the Lego store among other fun places.








then Sunday, we all met at the Flying A Studio and went for a ride in the rain to an airshow (only in California!) Thanks for putting this together Mark!

















Then on Monday, I went with Martyn, who's birthday is one day apart from mine, to the Petersen Museum, and our yearly Birthday "hang out day" is always fun.


----------

